# Estate Sale scores. And need to identify the Ames Indicator.



## 4ssss (Jun 30, 2018)

Looks like it was made to be a depth gage


----------



## middle.road (Jul 1, 2018)

It has a rather heavy-duty plunger on it. Around .25" of travel.
Would love to see what it went with or into.
Finding or doing up a crystal for it should be interesting...


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 1, 2018)

CYLINDER BORE GAGE. Used to Ck the walls in engines for wear.  Diameter and taper.


----------



## chips&more (Jul 1, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> CYLINDER BORE GAGE. Used to Ck the walls in engines for wear.  Diameter and taper.


I have several cylinder bore gages and none of them look like it, similar, but not. Note the styles is not the long perpendicular rod coming from the base. And the two sides of the base are not rounded, more square looking, so not really a good reference surface when inside a hole. Somebody will recognize it so this toolaholic can get some nights sleep…Dave


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 1, 2018)

chips&more said:


> I have several cylinder bore gages and none of them look like it, similar, but not. Note the styles is not the long perpendicular rod coming from the base. And the two sides of the base are not rounded, more square looking, so not really a good reference surface when inside a hole. Somebody will recognize it so this toolaholic can get some nights sleep…Dave


I still think it's for some engine parts or bearings, used in diesels or other large cylinders the plunger is where ??  Through the cast next to the larger rod. That curved face is there for some round shape for sure... liners to press in heads need specs cked too. 
Hope it does get found out I've had an item since I was about ten that no one's ever seen... or knows what it is. My only guess on that is a quack medical device.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 1, 2018)

It is definitely and positively a cylinder bore gage, possibly just an earlier and more primitive one than the more familiar looking ones.  It should have had a long handle of some sort to push it through the bore being gaged.


----------



## chips&more (Jul 1, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> I still think it's for some engine parts or bearings, used in diesels or other large cylinders the plunger is where ??  Through the cast next to the larger rod. That curved face is there for some round shape for sure... liners to press in heads need specs cked too.
> Hope it does get found out I've had an item since I was about ten that no one's ever seen... or knows what it is. My only guess on that is a quack medical device.


Yes Silverbullet, the indicator plunger/stylus looks like it’s the smaller of the two buttons on the bottom. I can’t even guess what the thing is used for, makes no sense. Must be for some quirky thing from long ago, that has not been used in decades. And we are only seeing a small part of the big picture…Dave

Is the larger button on the bottom spring loaded?


----------



## middle.road (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## middle.road (Jul 3, 2018)

chips&more said:


> Yes Silverbullet, the indicator plunger/stylus looks like it’s the smaller of the two buttons on the bottom. I can’t even guess what the thing is used for, makes no sense. Must be for some quirky thing from long ago, that has not been used in decades. And we are only seeing a small part of the big picture…Dave
> 
> Is the larger button on the bottom spring loaded?


Not as far a I can tell - pushing on it moderately. Seems solid as does the smaller one.
I wonder what the scribe is for.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 4, 2018)

Can't be absolutely sure, but the "ring guage" looks like a specialty compass alidade as used on a Mk13 Sperry Fire Control compass. Similar or not all there I can't tell. But maybe a good start?


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 4, 2018)

I'd venture to say there are more rods and other parts for this gauge. The plungers length can be changed for larger bores . I think there's also a separate assembly to allow this to be used in an up & down motion ,,, the square shoulders,,,, that would align the gauge to get the best readings or specs, the ring in pictures may be part of this assembly. With it mounted it should give very good readings on the bores  Yes I still believe it's a bore gauge for cylinders.


----------



## Nammar (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi Middle.Road,

That brass ring with the degree markings on the perimeter and the flap with a piece of taught wire in the middle of the slot is called a pelorus and is used by mariners to navigate by. The ring fits ontop of a magnetic compass or gyro compass repeater located on a ships bridge top or bridge wing. It is used to take bearings with and can even be used to check the elevation of the sun, moon or stars. Make a search on your browser to find out more.

The manufacturers name and compass type should be written on the pelorus somewhere.

Polish the pelorus, mount it on a piece of wood and hang it on a wall. It will look seriously cool and will make a good conversation piece.

Geoffrey.


----------



## LeakyCanoe (Aug 1, 2018)

here's a link to a cool thread on old cylinder gauges from another forum that I had tucked into an e-file...it has descriptions, photos, and some old vintage ads and explanations of use for these tools.  Hopefully there might be something in there that can help you get to the bottom of that Ames indicator...

http://www.mtfca.com/discus/messages/179374/195251.html?1300852691

_good luck !_


----------



## benmychree (Aug 2, 2018)

Here is a Starrett kit, as mentioned in some of that literature, made for automotive rebuilding jobs "back in the day". There is space under the tray holding the inside mikes for storing other tools, etc.


----------

